# Extreme Team Folding Hosted by EHW



## BWG (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey guys, we used to run something called the Team Competition over at overclock.net, but it fell apart a while ago after a few Editors that replaced me couldn't keep up. I returned early this year, and revamped the event. It's being hosted on extreme hardware, but you can participate even while folding for TPU!

Take a look and see if any of the 24/7 folders might want to form a team or 2 and possibly win some prizes in August for your folding efforts!

Here's the thread for the event: Thread


----------



## BWG (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey, 3 people liked the post. That is 1 team for the event. No one here joined though, sadly. Still have some time if you want to join and likely win something for your efforts.


----------

